
Parallel Supercomputing for Astronomy with Julia - yarapavan
https://juliacomputing.com/case-studies/celeste.html
======
yarapavan
Goodwork Julia team!

Celeste is a huge leap forward. We combined the speed of Julia with one of the
world’s most powerful supercomputers to set a new performance record and solve
a real-world problem. When the LSST begins producing data in two years time,
Celeste will be even faster, more accurate and more advanced. Celeste remains
number one on our Top Ten List of Big Data Problems for a good reason.

